# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Auslandserfahrungen >  curriculum vitae in Englisch

## mandala

hey leute,

ich bin gerade dabei, mich fr PJ und Famulatur frs englischssprachige Ausland zu bewerben, wofr man natrlich einen hbschen lebenslauf braucht.
wei denn jemand von euch, wo man schne vorlagen zur orientierung finden kann?

thanks im voraus
eva

----------


## gattm005

Hi,

im Infopaket Kanada bei ViaMedici online (www.thieme.de/viamedici) ist ein englisches Bewerbungsschreiben und ein Lebenslauf. Du kannst mir auch ne persnliche Nachricht mit Deiner eMail Adresse schicken, dann knnte ich Dir meinen Lebenslauf und das Infopaket mailen.

----------

